# Timelapse?



## lil jon (Dec 18, 2011)

I've found action cameras work decently for whole tank shots but lack in focus when trying to zoom in on a single plant. That being said i haven't tried a zoom lens but it's next on my list though. As far as interval i prefer lots of images, yes its a bigger file but it makes a smoother video.


----------

